# zoa gurus



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zoa Pox ??????

since I have no clue about zoas  here is the question

The central eye of the polyp is getting white. I can not figure out if something grows there or it is just bleaching.

- it happens just on this type of zoas
- these are at least 2 weeks in the tank
- 3 frags located in the different place of the tank have the same problem
- other types of Zoas are OK

crappy fixture, but it is the best what I could do. As you can see the "eye" was orange but becomes white

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140426_190912_2_zps58ffe7e4.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hrm I'm no expert sig but it doesn't look like zoa pox to me. Zoa pox are like white bumps on the stem/mat of the colony. I think it may be more of a morph that's happening.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks. good news

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Greg, is it blue with orange center?

http://www.e-waves.com/reef/home/051209_08.jpg

If yes, I have them and I can bring you some if yours dies.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you very much George. They are with orange zenter and thanks for the offer. My tank is full and to tell true, I hate zoas, since they are not predictable (live expectancy).

I got tank full of zoas (not designers) because i was thinking nothing else will grow under AI Hydra, but looks like I was wrong and SPS, LPS are doing well. No more zoas.
Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hey Greg, did you get that one from R2O? I got one that looks exactly the same, and some of the polyps have white spots, some dont, doesnt look at all like sickness but rather peppering and a new morph like they were saying... here's mine. is actually redder, the pic came out too orangy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes. got them from Ryan.

I tossed 3 frags (made from one from) out because as per wife good eye, there were not just whitening, but some kind of white bumps. Did it just in case.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> yes. got them from Ryan.
> 
> I tossed 3 frags (made from one from) out because as per wife good eye, there were not just whitening, but some kind of white bumps. Did it just in case.


i think mine got the white freckles from the beginning that is one of the reasons why i got them... ok if is not just part of the morph, what do you think it could be? mine grew a bit and is doing very well and healthy? youre scaring me


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> i think mine got the white freckles from the beginning that is one of the reasons why i got them... ok if is not just part of the morph, what do you think it could be? mine grew a bit and is doing very well and healthy? youre scaring me


I have no clue what is it, because all other zoas doing well and just these got the problem. I hate zoas, because they are not predictable ( in my experience)
I got full tank of them, because I was thinking that AI Hydra, will kill SPS, but it did not happened and now I have zoas everywhere

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well, my other zoas are doing fine too, including this one. There are no bumps in mine.... the freckles are pretty!
LOL


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the same zoa and the freckels grew into a nice fire and ice morph. If you want, I can take pictures.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks George. Mine did not have a "freckels". It was something bad and they are gone.
I have few others from the same breed and they are doing OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

